
Show HN: Enlyte: Reddit for Professionals - jeho
https://www.enlyte.com/
======
jeho
Hey HN,

Enlyte is a social career platform that makes it easy for people to find the
right career path, then connect them to communities, jobs, events, and
products to help level up their skills.

How it works: Career information has been collected into “Career Nodes”, then
organized into a tree structure. You start at the top, as you traverse your
way down the tree, career nodes become more specialized. (Ex. Computer Science
> Web Development > Front-End Developer).

Every Career Node has it’s own dedicated reddit-style community, job board,
events page, and products page. (Only community feature is available right
now)

Feedback is extremely appreciated! I can answer any and all questions as well.
Thanks HN!

------
frnkshin
Email verification does not work on Firefox and Google Chrome. (Tested on
Linux)

~~~
jeho
Hey frnkshin, sorry to hear that, which step of the verification process
didn't work for you?

1) Didn't receive email 2) Received email but link didn't work 3) Link worked,
but verification didn't

~~~
frnkshin
3) Link worked, but verification didn't

~~~
jeho
Thanks, will take a look at the logs

------
levlaz
> Enlyte is currently not available on mobile or tablets.

what does that even mean?

~~~
jeho
Enlyte is only available on web right now

~~~
kup0
Is the site not mobile-friendly? One of the main ways "the web" is consumed
these days is phones and tablets.

~~~
jeho
Not mobile friendly unfortunately, there are a few front-end features that
don't act nicely on mobile layouts

